# What Size and length screw needed



## Jakub (Jun 28, 2016)

I am Building a piece of audio gear furniture out of 1x8 and need to join the boards what size and length should I use I will be counter sinking and plugging the holes with same wood.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Usually the standard "rule of thumb": 2 1/2 X material thickness holds well. Example: 1/2 " drywall = 1 1/4 " screw, 3/4" plywood use 1 7/8" nail. Add another 1/2" & angle fastener if base material is end grain. Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why use screws at all? Just glue.

George


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

If you're sinking them in and plugging the hole, then go for approximately 1/2" thread depth or more. With wood screws, the thread pitch (distance between threads) is quite large. 1/2" depth will give you three or four rotations into the wood.
That recommendation goes with comments about glue ... 1/2" engagement will "clamp the wood" while the glue dries. And is adds a bit of strength to keep the wood from separating from the glue joint. 

George is right ... but I just feel better with a little support from screws.

If you aren't using glue, you'll need to follow Chux's recommendation and put much more thread into the wood.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The 1/2" depth recommended is a waste of time and energy you have little more than the tapered point of the screw holding in the material, if you are more comfortable using screws with or without glue see post #2.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Minimum of 1" into the receiving member. 
Example: using 3/4" wood, use 1 3/4" screw (minimum). 
A pilot hole slightly smaller than the screws are needed for most applications.


----------

